# BIOS save through command-line



## OzoZoz (Mar 5, 2011)

Is there any way for GPU-Z to save the graphics card's BIOS from the command-line?
If not, is there any other utility that can do it?

Note: I know I can save the BIOS using GPU-Z's GUI.  I am looking for a programmatic way through some API or script, i.e. without using the mouse.

Thanks,

Ozo.


----------



## Chewers (Mar 5, 2011)

Use Nvflash to save bios by cmd > nvflash --save filename.rom


----------



## OzoZoz (May 7, 2011)

I forgot to precise that it needs to support fermi (GTX 580) and run under Windows 7 64-bit.
I see that the latest NvFlash (v5.100.0.1) would probably support the GTX 580, but does not work under Windows.

The last NvFlash version that works under Windows is v5.95.0.1.  And from what I can read, that version would not support the GTX 580.   

Is there any other way to dump the BIOS of a GTX 580 under Windows, and without using a mouse ?

Ozo


----------



## W1zzard (May 7, 2011)

are you sure nvflash for windows does not for gtx 580 ?


----------



## OzoZoz (May 7, 2011)

I must admit I did not try yet.  My GTX 580 is at work; I'll try on next Monday.
But I base my assumption on the release notes of NvFlash 5.100.0.1, which says: 

_"This version adds BIOS flashing support for NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580"_

Ref: http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1893/NVFlash_5.100.0.1.html

Maybe BIOS flashing with v5.95.0.1 won't work but BIOS "dump" feature would work ... (!?)

Note that I would also need support for other recent Geforce flavors, such as GTX 480 and GTX 560 Ti.  I hope v5.95.0.1 will support BIOS dump for all of them.

Thanks,

Ozo.


----------

